# BodyPower Expo 2013!



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

who is already thinking about #BodyPowerExpo2013 ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm definitely going to be there!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been so inspired by my visits!

Everyone whose serious about training should attend

I may also have a special discount code to share soon too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought last year was a bit diluted with other sports


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Me 3! 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I missed the first one, but this will be my 4th expo ... not sure which day yet


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I was invited & have been accepted as an expo ambassador ...something new for 2013. I will pm you the details


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where is it and what dates ?


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Will be there for my first time! VIP all weekend :rockon:


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

milky said:


> Where is it and what dates ?


It's at the NEC in Birmingham, 17th-19th may


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ronnie cutler said:


> Yes, I like the expo
> 
> And I suspect anyone whose serious about the gym would also like the expo
> 
> That is it!


I like the expo as well and I'll be going just like I have ever since it started


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I completely agree with the comments above my company pay regular large amounts of money to exhibit at exhibitions and it is paid for by the exhibitors, last year we got a projector hooked up to the laptop and put a 3 metre by 2 metre promo video up on a white wall, they didnt like it but it stayed up for three days best advertising ever the competetion hated it lol result .


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It clashes with my competition dates, just as it did last year (ok last year it was in between qualifier and Brits but was all within a few weeks and I think clashed with another NABBA qualifier) this year it's right on the same weekend as a competiton I'm doing up North so once again will not be attending.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I enjoy the event, I think it's something the UK needed.

I want bodypower to have a banner here, as long as MC get a link back from their site, we promote them and they promote us. Lets see if they go for it or not when I call them today.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't see any harm in that at all... it would be good for both parties. I'm assuming you are going to be at the Expo Doug.


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

been expo nec 3 years running now with my partner were going to make it are 4th year,great people great trade stands loads of freebee to-wouldnt miss it for the world if you not been you need go its boss belive me..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello fellow BodyPower enthusiasts!!

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

ronnie cutler said:


> Hello fellow BodyPower enthusiasts!!
> 
> BodyPower promo code BPRT


Does BPRT stand for Body Power R****** T*****?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

BPRT is a unique promotional code, that when used to buy any expo ticket, will also result in an exclusive free gift BodyPower shaker

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We have FIBO this year too so it's going to be manic!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Some names that have confirmed for this years expo;

Kai Greene

Jay Cutler

Ronnie Coleman

Dorian Yates

Kevin Levron

Greg Plitt

Dave Titterton

Rob Riches

Shaun Stafford

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Great line up so far ronnie,at expo last year sat outside subway with my pertner and she says look who sat next to us so i turned my head to see a big and i mean big dennis wolf,sat with his daughter,had a nice chat with him got pics took to,still claims he should of beat branch warren at the arnold classic that year ha.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Dennis Wolf is a beast ... I also had the privilege of having a pic with him too

I didn't make it the first year and so I've not seen Kai yet

I don't want to miss him this year!

What other sport could fans get so up close and personal with their idols?!!

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

ronnier you cant miss kai hes to big,

and your dead right these no other sport were you meet all your idols under 1 roof

going to be a blast......


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I've been to the last couple. Haven't decided about this years yet as its only a couple of weeks before my target show, so it will depend on how my prep is going.

anyone who hasn't been, I would recommend going to at least one. Its great for your motivation!


----------



## kezza100 (Feb 2, 2013)

ill be there been the last 3 yrs, great day out and see all the same people that are in to bodybuilding.


----------



## Papa Lazarou1466868027 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'll be there on the Gaspari stand


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm going to attend on the Saturday

I'd love to go all weekend, but can't

BodyPower has inspired me to drop 4 stone of fat!

With just 11 weeks to go I need to get my training and cutting head on again!!

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, is going for the whole wkd going to make you fat Ron?


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, is going for the whole wkd going to make you fat Ron?


There's so many in shape people at the expo

I wanna look the best I can

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

ROB RICHES!!! I can't wait!

Where's my gun?


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll be there! Ifbb pro lynsey beattie will be on the Extreme Nutrition stand along with lots of beautiful girls & a couple of guys of course!

www.sixpackbags.co.uk


----------



## Jennygray (Mar 18, 2013)

Does anyone know whether sixpackbags will be at Bodypower this year? The bag I've currently got is only about 8 months old but the strap and the inside of the side pockets are already ripped - overuse!

Jenny


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I believe that Extreme was selling them at the expo last year!

BodyPower promo code BPRT


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys, you can pre order your six pack bags at bodypower, check out the new designs that are on the way on the six pack bags UK/Extreme Nutrition facebook page. The hot pink is on my wish list!!!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

More importantly Larissa Reis has said she's gonna be there!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Six pack bags up date

http://www.facebook.com/SixPackBagsUK?ref=hl

*BodyPower promo code BPRT*


----------



## LITTLELOU123 (Mar 26, 2013)

Cannot wait for this ! first time competing. I know it's a softy event, but Fit Factor is a big step for me as I've never stood on stage before almost butt naked ! LOL x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Lou, it takes bottle to walk on stage to be critically judged, more so on your first time.

Good luck and be confident.


----------



## Audriulis (Oct 8, 2012)

Larissa Reis You said? I might be there as well then lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

There will be hotter women there than Larissa Reis, and I mean walking around not just the girls working there.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats my future wife you're talking about! 

I may be biased (much!?) but there is no-one hotter than Larissa!! :lol:


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Hmmm, emoticons seems to have dissappeared!?


----------



## Bacon3612 (May 8, 2012)

I would say i'd fight you for her Neil but your bigger than me!! lol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You bash on Neil, I'd put money on her being high maintenance, I can barely maintain myself so she'd be no good to me!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd imagine she is! Haha, most figure girls are.

But I'd have a fun few weeks!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Most figure girls..............it's higher than most!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I was trrying to be diplomatic, considering the number of figure girls we have on the forum 

But yeah, pretty much ALL of 'em!


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Literally cannot wait the 3 weeks to this years expo!

I will be attending on the Saturday

Hope to see you all there!

Thanks to all purchasing their ticket using the code BPRT

your free shaker will be available for collection on the day you attend the expo

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Expo next week im defo going on the sat should be a top day again.

need a load of new gym wear to..cant wait..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Wez, why don't you take some to stock in the shop?


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sounds good to me,take it your have your new range out next week, ill have look then and we can sort something out..

if these one thing my shop lacks its decent cloths..

good shout doug..


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Wez, we got Brachial and Gorilla Wear that we can sell to the trade, I think the Gorilla Wear range will fly, great vests and old school rag tops and LOTS cheaper than Gasp and Better Bodies


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah i thinks so to,just been on the website looks spot on.. The gorilla vest look bob on,ill chat to you at the expo next week..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

using Tapatalk for iPhone


----------

